# Ironhorse Sunday Worldcup... mein Meisterprojekt!



## Da Goasse (23. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Community,

da ich Anfang Februar meinen Zweiradmechanikermeister mache und nichts naheliegender war, als mein Ironhorse Sunday, dass ich Mitte diesen Jahres hier im Forum gekauft habe, neu aufzubauen. Möchte ich euch nun an der Entstehung, bzw. am Neuaufbau meines Eisenpferdes teilhaben lassen!

Infos zum Rahmen: 
- gekauft im Juni 2012
- Lagersatz mehr oder weniger am Ende
- Bolzen waren auch nicht mehr sonderlich gut 
- Farbe: RAW und mit dicken MX-Schutzfolien beklebt





Alles in allem ein guter Kauf. Hab das Pferdchen dann auch erstmal unverändert aufgebaut und bis zum Schluss der Saison gefahren. (zwischenzeitlich doch noch Lager getauscht, da die alten total versagt hatten)

Nachdem es nun Ende Oktober soweit war, dass wir uns Gedanken über unser Meisterprojekt machen mussten, war für mich der Entschluss recht schnell gefasst, das Pferdchen von Grund auf neu aufzubauen.

Folgende Dinge kamen nun auf die "To-Do-Liste":

- der Rahmen sollte neu Pulverbeschichtet werden
- einige der Komponenten bekommen eine neue Eloxalschicht
- neuer Laufradsatz mit Hope Pro II Naben und Sun Inferno 29 Felgen
- Stahlflexleitungen von Goodridge
- Stahlflex Schalthüllen von Jagwire
- SDG Sattel-/Stützenkombi
- neue Saint-Kurbel
- neues altes Saint-Schaltwerk (9-fach)
- neues Kettenblatt von Carbocage
- Kassette Ultegra 11-25
- Bremshebel u. Bremssattel Rebuildkit
- Rahmenlager alle neu
- Rahmenbolzen u. Achsen alle neu
- und viele Kleinteile die ich jetzt vergessen habe, aber mit Sicherheit im laufe der nächsten Posts wieder auftauchen 


Vorletzte Woche ging es dann los. Netter weiße konnte ich bei einem Freund in die Versuchs-Sandstrahlkabine und dort meinen Rahmen vorbereiten zum Pulvern.








Nun ging die Suche um die Decals los, da ich das Problem hatte, dass ich die Decals unter einer Schicht Klarpulver haben wollte. Jeglicher Onlineshop der irgendwie Ironhorse Aufkleber hat, hatte nur normale Folien Aufkleber, aber keiner Hitzefeste. Schlussendlich half mir ein Freund weiter und baute mir die Aufkleber als Vektordatei nach. An dieser Stelle nochmals einen Riesen Dank an ihn, er hatte einen super Job gemacht!
Hier nun das Ergebnis, frisch gepulvert und mit neuen Decals:

















Viele der Teile sind auch schon eingetroffen, nur hab ich es noch nicht geschafft diese abzulichten. 

Nachdem ich den Rahmen heute zum Teil mal zusammengebaut habe, hab ich mir gleich noch passende Adapter zum Lagerpressen gebaut: 



 

Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen immer wieder Updates machen. 

Vorerst am wichtigsten wird es nun die Aluteile zum Eloxierer zu bringen, damit diese noch rechtzeitig fertig werden.
Dann muss die Gabel noch zerlegt und neu gepulvert werden, neue Gleitbuchsen rein, Kartuschen Service machen und die Gabelbrücken Pulvern lassen.

Noch einiges zu tun und gar nicht mehr soviel Zeit für alles


----------



## MukkiMan (25. Dezember 2012)

Finde ich sehr gut das Projekt! 
vor allem weil es für 2 Monate mal meiner war ^^ und freut mich das du den Kauf nicht bereust ;-) ich hätte ihn damals selbst behalten wenn er mir nicht zu klein gewesen wäre in M aber dafür habe ich jetzt ein in L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Goasse (26. Dezember 2012)

Wie versprochen kommen ein paar Teile: 

Steuersatz Works Components 2°:





Innereien der Bremshebel:





Banjo für den Bremssattel:





Rebuildkit für den Bremssattel:





SDG I-Beam 30,0mm:





SDG I-Fly Sattel:





Ultegra 9-Fach Kassette 11-25:


----------



## xMARTINx (27. Dezember 2012)

Cooles Projekt. Hatte selbst auch mal nen sunday, Lenkwinkel hatte ich 1grad flacher und war echt begeistert. Hinten hatte ich nen dhx5.0 von mp getunt und der Hinterbau war das beste was ich bis heute Gefahren bin!


----------



## Muckal (27. Dezember 2012)

Ein Rad zusammen zu schrauben reicht um einen Zweiradmechaniker-Meistertitel zu bekommen? Kann ich gar nicht glauben! Viel Erfolg weiterhin.


----------



## Da Goasse (27. Dezember 2012)

Muckal schrieb:


> Ein Rad zusammen zu schrauben reicht um einen Zweiradmechaniker-Meistertitel zu bekommen? Kann ich gar nicht glauben! Viel Erfolg weiterhin.



Leider reicht es, als Meisterprojekt ein Rad aufzubauen an dem sicherheitsrelevante Arbeiten und z.B. ein LRS eingespeicht wird. Was aber noch lange nicht heißt dass, das alles war. Ist schon ein wenig umfassender.
Das Projekt selbst sind Ca. 10% des gesamten!


----------



## der freed (27. Dezember 2012)

Sehr cooles Projekt dem alten Ross wieder leben einzuhauchen! 

Darf ich fragen auf welcher Schule du deinen Meister machst? Bin selbst gelernter Mechaniker und kenne als Meisterschule nur die Frankfurter...dort ist das Projekt einen eigenen Rahmen zuschweißen...alle Zeichnungen, Schweißen, Fräßen, gewindeschneiden usw...
Daher überrascht mich das auch etwas  aber nichts für ungut  
Das Projekt ist auf jeden fall super!


----------



## Da Goasse (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin auf der Münchner Meisterschule (www.hamec.de) bei der unteranderem auch noch der kombinierte Meister gemacht wieder, also Fahrrad und Motorrad.
Hört sich bei weitem interessanter an! Wie lang dauert denn die Schule in Frankfurt?


----------



## der freed (28. Dezember 2012)

Ähm da müsste ich morgen mal den Kollegen fragen, ich meine aber das es zweimal 6 Monate sind im Winter...bin mir allerdings nicht ganz sicher! Ist soviel ich weiss auch die einzige schule in Deutschland bei der es einen reinen Zweiradmechaniker Meister Fachrichtung Fahrradtechnik gibt!

Müsste mich aber auch nochmal schlau machen!


----------



## Da Goasse (14. Januar 2013)

Nachdem nun einige Zeit kein Update mehr kam, hier mal die neuesten Geschehnisse:

Heute habe ich ein paar der Eloxalteile abgeholt  :













Meine Gabel ging letzte Woche noch zum Pulverbeschichter. Diese sollte eigentlich morgen oder übermorgen fertig sein. 

Außerdem sind neue Individuelle Gabeldecals auf dem weg zu mir.

Langsam aber sicher nimmt die ganze Geschichte gestallt an. Ich bin jetzt dann heil froh wenn ich endlich alles zusammenbauen kann! 

Edit: Kleinzeug was ich vergessen habe... 2m Kraftstoffschlauch transparent 5mm Innendurchmesser hab ich mir noch besorgt, Doppelseitiges Klebeband mit 1,5mm Schaumstoff und 3M Doppellock Klettverschluss... alles für die Kettenstrebe, damit die Karre dann auch still ist :-D

Mfg
Da Goasse


----------



## xMARTINx (14. Januar 2013)

So ist fein,bin gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Goasse (23. Januar 2013)

Und es gibt mal wieder ein-zwei Updates!

Wie vielleicht ein paar Leute schon gesehen haben, habe ich meinen ersten Probeaufbau gemacht und einige Teile angepasst bzw. die Passgenauigkeit überprüft.

So sieht es momentan aus:





Und im Detail sieht es dann so aus:

Am Schalthebel wurde die Rendelschraube eloxiert (natürlich gleicher Farbton wie die anderen Teile  ):





Die Pedalen wurden ein wenig abgeschliffen und eloxiert. Die Abdeckschraube habe ich schwarz machen lassen, komplettiert wird das ganze mit schwarzen Pin´s:





Bei den Bremshebeln wurde der Bolzen der durch den Griff geht, sowie der Einsteller für den Druckpunkt neu eloxiert:





Wie schon erwähnt, wurde die Gabel Pulverbeschichtet und hat neue Decals bekommen, außerdem sind auch hier ein paar Teile ins Eloxalbad gefallen: 










Soweit die Neuerungen... momentan warte ich noch auf ein Axial-Nadellager für die Däpferfeder ( die Halterung dafür ist schon fertig gedreht) und auf eine Verschleißteilkiste von FOX um die Gabel auch innen frisch zu machen.

Bald ist es geschafft, nicht mal mehr zwei Wochen 

Edit: im eifer des Gefechtes glatt noch einige Teile vergessen:

Hier die Umlenkwippen und der DW-Link:





Eine Carbocage DH Kettenführung hat noch den Weg zu mir gefunden:





Und hier noch eine Detailaufnahme bei montiertem DW-Link:





jetzt ist aber erstmal wieder gut


----------



## PremiumNick (23. Januar 2013)

Finde den Tread klasse!


----------



## Tribal84 (24. Januar 2013)

wo lässt du eloxierten ?
was kostet sowas für dw Link und die umlenkwippen ?

sieht klasse aus


----------



## Da Goasse (24. Januar 2013)

Hab für alle Teile die eloxiert wurden insgesamt 50 gezahlt.

www.emlich-eloxal.de ist bei mir um die Ecke...


----------



## xMARTINx (25. Januar 2013)

sehr schöne details an dem bike,wobei ich ne schlankere boxxer im sunday deutlich besser finde


----------



## tottte (7. Februar 2013)

@ Da Goasse
echt geil dein bike !! 
wo hast du die Wippen elo. lassen!?
gretz tottte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (7. Februar 2013)

steht 3 beiträge weiter oben



Da Goasse schrieb:


> Hab für alle Teile die eloxiert wurden insgesamt 50 gezahlt.
> 
> www.emlich-eloxal.de ist bei mir um die Ecke...


----------



## Smourock17 (11. Februar 2013)

Top!!


----------



## o0YuckFou0o (17. Februar 2013)

sieht klasse aus!

viel Erfolg bei der Prüfung!


----------



## Daddelmann (21. Februar 2013)

schickes bike


----------



## -Kiwi- (21. Februar 2013)

Super Projekt!


----------



## moRReSSey (15. Juni 2013)

Da Goasse schrieb:


> Wie versprochen kommen ein paar Teile:
> 
> Steuersatz Works Components 2°:



Welchen Standart brauche ich da?


----------



## Da Goasse (15. Juni 2013)

Ist ein 1.5" steuerrohr und 1 1/8 gabelschaft


----------



## moRReSSey (16. Juni 2013)

hast du nebenbei noch die genauen Maße für die Dämpferbuchsen?


----------



## moRReSSey (19. Juni 2013)

Hat irgendwer noch Ersatzteil Nr. 17 und 18? (DW Link/Bearing retainer)

http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/product/1024

hier sind die dinger leider ausverkauft


----------



## TRAXXIANER (27. Juni 2013)

Ein echt schönes Sunday, vor allem in der Farbgebung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayodic (30. Juni 2013)

moRReSSey schrieb:


> hast du nebenbei noch die genauen Maße für die Dämpferbuchsen?



30mm Breite und 10mm Achsdurchmesser



moRReSSey schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer noch Ersatzteil Nr. 17 und 18? (DW Link/Bearing retainer)
> 
> http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/product/1024
> 
> hier sind die dinger leider ausverkauft




Frag mal den User Marder...der hat noch ne Menge Ersatzteile fürs Sunday!
Aber evtl. hab ich auch noch welche irgendwo rum liegen!?
Warum brauchst du überhaupt neue?


Ach ja, ne kleine Klug********rei noch am Rande: Die Factory Rahmen in weiss mit grünen Decals sind von 2008...aber trotzdem viel Spass mit deiner Reanimation


----------



## moRReSSey (30. Juni 2013)

Kayodic schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ach ja, ne kleine Klug********rei noch am Rande: Die Factory Rahmen in weiss mit grünen Decals sind von 2008...aber trotzdem viel Spass mit deiner Reanimation



Ist mir mittlerweile auch aufgefallen  

Bearing retainer hab ich mittlerweile bekommen


----------



## Marder (1. Juli 2013)

Kayodic schrieb:


> Frag mal den User Marder...der hat noch ne Menge Ersatzteile fürs Sunday!




ich hab fast nichts mehr und alles dieses jahr rausgehauen, seit ich mein legend habe


----------



## joji2501 (29. Juli 2015)

Steht nicht zufällig zum verkauf?^^


----------



## Da Goasse (29. Juli 2015)

Ende des Jahres wird wahrscheinlich der Rahmen und die Gabel verkauft, da ich auf ein Phoenix DH Carbon umsteigen möchte...


----------



## joji2501 (29. Juli 2015)

Schade :/


----------



## joji2501 (29. Juli 2015)

Gibt kein Weg das zu beschleunigen? ^-^


----------



## Kayodic (29. Juli 2015)

joji2501 schrieb:


> Gibt kein Weg das zu beschleunigen? ^-^


Hätte unter Umständen eins zu verkaufen


----------



## joji2501 (29. Juli 2015)

Oh Sehr gut! Wollen wir uns mal per whatsapp oder ähnlichem unterhalten? wäre super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Goasse (29. Juli 2015)

joji2501 schrieb:


> Gibt kein Weg das zu beschleunigen? ^-^



Wenn du mir einen Phoenix Rahmen zum tausch anbietest


----------



## joji2501 (25. Oktober 2015)

Hey bisschen off topic sorry. Hat wer noch einen ironhorse sunday worldcup rahmen aus 08 oder 09 in m oder L?  Wäre klasse wenn ihr euch meldet. Danke


----------



## ColinEbert (5. September 2017)

moRReSSey schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer noch Ersatzteil Nr. 17 und 18? (DW Link/Bearing retainer)
> 
> http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/product/1024
> 
> hier sind die dinger leider ausverkauft



Kann man neu nirgends mehr kaufen. Wen du Glück hast kann dir ne firma die teile neu fräsen


----------

